# iPhone 3GS Stuck In Recovery Mode



## iphonedrama

My iPhone has been randomly rebooting over the past two days. It was running on iOS 6.1.3
I was advised to restore my phone, and maybe the reboots would stop. However, after the restore began, it cut off part way. Since then it has been permanently in Recovery Mode. Showing the iTunes logo and usb connection screen. I have tried to take it out of Recovery, but it can't even be turned off. I also cannot continue restoring, as it works up until the 75% mark, and shuts off again. I have no clue what is causing any of this. I've tried RecBoot to take it out of Recovery, but nothing works. It just continually shows it connecting and disconnecting, in a loop.

It gives either an Error 1603 or 3194 when attempting a restore now.

My phone is totally useless at this point. Is there anything I can do to fix it?


----------



## iphonedrama

It also started giving an Error 29 now.

I've tried fixing host file. Downloaded Tiny Umbrella. Downloaded iREB. I'm not really sure what I'm supposed to do with any of those, though. I've read so many things by now.

Can I just jail break to get this thing to work? Or is there still another way?


----------



## Movida99

There should be options in TinyUmbrella to put in and take oue out of recorvery mode, when you click on take out of recovery mode check the log and it should say reboot device, it should be fine when you do this, make sure the USB is disconnected when your rebooting. Any luck with this?


----------



## iphonedrama

Thanks for the reply.

I wasn't able to kick it out of Recovery using Tiny Umbrella, or any other program designed for that. Nothing would work. I was able though, thankfully, to finally restore it - by using the computer I originally set up the phone on. Well, it was a hand-me-down phone, that I recently acquired in February. I restored it on my uncle's laptop, so I tried to restore it yesterday on the same laptop, and it worked. I'm not sure why. Or if this means I can never connect it to my own computer for a restore?

*HOWEVER* the original problem is right back on track again. Whenever I call anyone, the phone constantly reboots. Every few minutes. It listed as a 'panic' in the logistics info. Is there any way to stop this?


----------



## Movida99

You could try reinstalling the IOS but if its at 6.1.3, your kinda stuck.


----------



## MartyF81

If you have restored a clean iOS install (and not Jailbroken it afterward) then it is likely a hardware issue such as overheating or something else.


----------

